

Schools Restore Fresh Cooking to the Cafeteria - bankerofpawns
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/17/education/17lunch.html?_r=1

======
DanielStraight
This is great. But the items mentioned in the article (pizza, pasta, mac and
cheese, lasagna, bean burritos) don't give me much hope. Even freshly made,
these things are hardly health food.

